# Gauge Cluster Carrier Restoration



## dvarghes92 (Aug 9, 2018)

Has anyone here restored a gauge cluster carrier in-house? Mine looks pretty rough.

wonder if it is just easier to buy a new one for $500. Your thoughts?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Do your homework. By the time you buy all the parts, you may have a pretty penny in it all. And, you'll have overseas parts to deal with. Peter Serio has a great reputation for rebuilding them, but only does full-on original rebuilds...no after market parts. Once again...you'll have several pretty pennies in it. I have talked to him, earlier this year, to discuss my cluster and it will be pricey, but he sure sounds like he knows what he's doing and does top notch work.

Other novice hobbyist have managed to get by on a budget by doing it themselves, but you need to have good working gages to start with and some skills in restoring plastic, wood grain veneer (or laminate), and fine paint work. I plan to send my gage assembly to Peter, eventually, ... I'll fix my plastic crack/s, paint the chrome portions back on with something not as chrome-like as original, paint the interior color sections, and stain & lay in the aftermarket real-wood veneer. I suspect I'll have at least $2000 in my '67 cluster dash assembly by the time it's done...maybe more depending on what parts you consider to constitute the full assembly (knob bezels, switches, AC/Heat controls, etc). So, I'm splitting the difference between a fully restored assembly by someone else and doing what I can to keep the cost down and the pride that comes with doing it myself...up.

Here's Peter's website. I pass this along because he has spent at least an hour on the phone with me talking "gages" without the promise of my business. Be prepared to pay more than a fence-row find GTO is worth just for his work...

Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

IMO you have a great starting point. An uncut (radio opening) is somewhat rare. You’re lucky. I’ve done two 68’s dashes and they come out very nice with minimal cost. I’d certainly give that bezel a refresh before buying a repro (although they are very nice). If the gauges are working well then it’s just a aesthetic update. New gauge pod lens, knobs and bezel and walnut vinyl and new vents (if it’s an AC car) will make it look new. I’ve been experimenting with spraying Alclad chrome on plastic. Where are you located?


----------



## dvarghes92 (Aug 9, 2018)

I did Peter actually yesterday, he roughly quoted $3,000 which would be too pricey for me just to do the gauges. I agree, he spent about 40 minutes on the phone with me, very nice guy.

I am located in Atlanta. The tach and the speedometer was working fine, but I’m not sure about the oil, fuel, temp, etc. wonder if it was the circuit board. Might fiddle around with it to see if I can get it working. If so, then I think I can tackle the cosmetics. The biggest worry for me is the chrome, I’m sure I will need to paint it black because I likely will not have the consistency.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Speedhut has a 20% off black Friday sale, that's what I did with a new dash 👍


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

I’d get the printed circuit (w/rally gauges) from Ames. It’s about $85.
Here’s a YouTube video regarding the chrome I mentioned.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

There's a chrome pen on Amazon. That's what I used.


----------

